# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حقوق

## Parniya

*حقوق*
  *
هدف* تربيت كارشناساني است كه بتوانند در مشاغلي چون قضاوت، وكالت ، سردفتري اسناد رسمي و كارشناسي حقوق انجام وظيفه نمايند.  تمام  روابط اجتماعي كه آثار حقوقي از آن ايجاد مي‌شود، موضوع علم حقوق قرار  مي‌گيرد. حال اين روابط مي‌تواند مربوط به روابط دولت و مردم باشد كه به  حقوق عمومي معروف است و يا شامل روابط خصوصي مردم گردد كه حقوق خصوصي  ناميده مي‌شود. به عبارت ديگر حقوق عمومي شامل حقوق قواي سه‌گانه كشور ،  حاكميت و آنچه كه مربوط به اداره كشور است، مي‌شود و حقوق خصوصي به روابط  بين خود مردم مي‌پردازد كه مهمترين آنها روابط تجاري است كه عامل ايجاد  رشته حقوق تجارت شده است و يا مسائل مربوط به حقوق مدني است كه از آن جمله  مي‌توان به اموال ، مالكيت ، قراردادها، مسووليت‌هايي كه اشخاص در خطاهايي  كه مرتكب مي‌شوند برايشان به وجود مي‌آيد مثل مسووليت ناشي از حوادث ،  قواعد مربوط به ارث ، وصيت ، ولادت ، اقامتگاه اشخاص و دهها مورد ديگر. 

*ماهيت* دانشجويان  مقطع ليسانس حقوق در ابتدا مقدمه‌اي از علم حقوق مي‌خوانند تا با كليات  علم حقوق و مباني نظري و فلسفي اين علم آشنا شوند و سپس با دو بخش اصلي علم  حقوق يعني حقوق عمومي و حقوق خصوصي كه هر يك داراي دو شاخه حقوق داخلي و  بين‌المللي است، آشنا شده و دروسي را در اين زمينه مطالعه مي‌كنند. براي  مثال مباحث قراردادها، روابط اشخاص و معامله‌ها را در زير مجموعه حقوق  خصوصي داخلي، مباحث مربوط به مجازات‌ها، جرايم و محاكمات كيفري را در بخش  حقوقي عمومي، مباحث مربوط به سازمانهاي بين‌المللي، روابط دولتها با يكديگر  و روابط دولتها با سازمانهاي بين‌المللي و برعكس را در بخش حقوق عمومي  بين‌الملل و بالاخره مباحث مربوط به معاملات و روابط خصوصي خارجي اشخاص كه  يك عنصر بين‌المللي در آن وجود دارد را در بخش حقوق خصوصي بين‌المللي  مطالعه مي‌كنند . يعني در برنامه دوره ليسانس كم و بيش مجموعه‌اي از همه  مطالب گفته مي‌شود.  از  همين توضيح مختصر مي‌توان متوجه شد كه امروزه قلمرو علم حقوق بسيار وسعت  يافته است به طوري كه هيچ‌كس نمي‌تواند ادعا كند كه بر همه شاخه‌هاي اين  علم احاطه دارد و به قول  ريپر حقوقدان فقيد فرانسوي  يك حقوقدان در مدت  عمر خويش نمي‌تواند حتي براي يك‌بار تمام كتاب‌هاي تخصصي رشته خود را  بخواند.  دولت  به عنوان نماينده سياسي و حقوقي جامعه براي خود منافعي مثل وحدت ملي و يا  تماميت ارضي دارد كه البته اين منافع از منافع افراد جدا نيست بنابراين  افراد در ارتباطشان با دولت بايد نسبت به اين حقوق آگاه باشند و روابطشان  با دولت بر اساس اين منافع باشد و البته دولت هم نسبت به شهروندان تكاليفي  دارد و بايد حقوق آنها را به رسميت بشناسد. همان حقوق و آزاديهايي كه در  قانون اساسي به عنوان منشور ملي تعريف شده است و در قلمرو حقوق عمومي قرار  مي‌گيرد. *

توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه*  تسلط  به زبان انگليسي يا فرانسه ، توانايي استفاده از كتب فقهي ، قدرت استنباط  بالا ، آشنايي كامل با ادبيات زبان فارسي ، منطق ، عربي و جامعه‌شناسي از  ملزومات اين رشته است.  جسارت  ، قدرت استدلال ، خلاقيت ذهني و فن بيان خوب لازمه موفقيت در اين رشته  است. در كل بايد گفت كه نحوه استدلال و فن بيان، ابزار كار يك حقوقدان است.   يك  دانشجوي حقوق بايد شيفته و عاشق اين رشته باشد يعني اگر هدفش اين است كه  به وسيله رشته حقوق امرار معاش كند مطمئنا حقوقدان موفقي نخواهد شد.  ممكن  است كه به دست‌آوردن ليسانس حقوق كار دشواري نباشد اما حقوقدان شدن بسيار  مشكل است. چرا كه علم حقوق امروزه با جامعه‌شناسي، روانشناسي و علوم فلسفي  آميخته شده است و يك حقوقدان بايد از اين علوم اطلاعات كافي داشته باشد.  همچنين يك دانشجوي حقوق براي اين كه در رشته خود موفق گردد لازم است كه به  زبان و ادبيات فارسي مسلط باشد چون منطق حقوق در ضمن اين كه شباهت‌هاي  زيادي به منطق رياضي دارد، يك منطق اقناعي و خطابي است . يعني يك حقوقدان  بايد بتواند كساني را كه مورد خطاب او قرار مي‌گيرند و يا دادگاهي را كه  مامور رسيدگي به دعواست، با زبان سليس و بليغ قانع كند، در نتيجه بايد به  زبان و ادبيات مسلط باشد. در ضمن بايد اطلاعاتي از رياضيات داشته باشد زيرا  هم محاسبات حقوقي گاهي احتياج به رياضي دارد و هم منطق رياضي ، منطق اساس  حقوق است و افراد بايد بدانند كه به چه ترتيب از قوانين استنباط كنند چون  حقوق زماني اهميت پيدا مي‌كند كه قانون در مورد مشكل مورد نظر، حكمي نداده  است و بايد حقوقدان از مسائل موجود، احكامي را كه در قانون وجود ندارد،  استنباط كند.  اهميت  اين مساله زماني بيشتر روشن مي‌گردد كه بدانيم يك قاعده ممكن است در دو  زمان مختلف دو معني متفاوت داشته باشد و يا از يك متن واحد، دو نسل مختلف  امكان دارد برداشتي متفاوت داشته باشند. براي مثال در قانون مدني داريم كه  زن و شوهر بايد با يكديگر حسن معاشرت داشته باشند. ولي معني حسن معاشرت در  50 سال پيش با امروز متفاوت است و يا معني حسن معاشرت در شهرها با همين  تركيب در روستاها فرق دارد و اين كار حقوقدان است كه با توجه به موقعيت  زمان و مكان برداشت درست و صحيحي از عبارتهاي موجود در قانون داشته باشد.  به  عبارت ديگر نبايد تصور كرد كه همه‌چيز در قوانين خلاصه مي‌شود و كسي كه  قوانين را بداند، حقوقدان است. بلكه نقش مهم حقوقدان در به كاربردن فنون و  هنرهاي خاصي است كه بايد آنها را بياموزد و براي به دست آوردن قواعدي كه در  متون قوانين نيامده است ، از آنها استفاده كند.  دانشجوي  علاقمند به رشته حقوق بايد نه تنها با زبان فارسي بلكه با ادبيات فارسي و  حتي با ديوانهاي شعراي بزرگ ايران آشنا باشد چون سخنوري و همچنين قدرت قلم و  نويسندگي از فضايل يك حقوقدان است و يك حقوقدان بايد با تكيه بر قلم و يا  سخن، نظريه و يا تفكر حقوقي خود را نشر دهد. همچنين با اين دو حربه  مي‌تواند در مقام دفاع از مظلومي برآمده و با تعبيرات و جملات شيوا، دلنشين  و تاثيرگذار سخن خود را به كرسي بنشاند. همچنين براي آن كه بتواند  لايحه‌اي را بنويسد بايد سخن او همراه با دليل و برهان باشد. به همين دليل  لازم است كه با منطق آشنا باشد.

*وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر* در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد امكان ادامه تحصيل در 4 گرايش وجود دارد: 1- حقوق خصوصي  2- حقوق بين‌الملل  3- حقوق جزا و جرم شناسي  4- حقوق عمومي همچنين امكان ادامه تحصيل در ايران در مقطع دكترا نيز ميسر است.  *

آينده ی شغلي و بازار كار* وقتي  با استادان دانشگاه در مورد فرصت هاي شغلي فارغ التحصيلان ليسانس در رشته  هاي مختلف صحبت مي کنيم، بيشتر آنان معتقدند که يک فارغ التحصيل در مقطع  ليسانس، دانش و  توانايي لازم را براي کار تخصصي در رشته تحصيلي خود ندارد  از همين رو نبايد انتظار شغلي ايده آل و مطابق ميل خود را داشته باشد. در  رشته هاي علوم انساني که در مقطع ليسانس بيشتر اطلاعات، کلي بوده و اطلاعات  تخصصي و کاربردي در مقاطع فوق ليسانس و دکتري ارائه مي گردد. اما رشته  حقوق از جمله رشته هايي است که از اين قاعده مستثني است و يک ليسانس حقوق  مي تواند کار اجتماعي مشخصي که تخصص است، انجام دهد. در کل اگر بخواهيم به  فرصت هاي شغلي حقوقدان ها اشاره کنيم، بايد بگوييم که حقوقدان ها به دو  دسته تقسيم مي شوند؛ يک دسته افرادي که با مقررات آشنا هستند و قوانين را  به صورت يک فرمانبر کامل عمل مي کنند اما قدرت استنباط احکام تازه را از  قوانين ندارند. اينها کساني هستند که ممعمولاً تا مقطع ليسانس درس خوانده  اند و در واقع حقوقدانهاي عملي هستند که مي توانند کارهاي معمولي اين حرفه  را انجام دهند. دسته  دوم افرادي هستند که اين مرحله را پشت سر گذاشته اند و قدرت استنباط از  قوانين و دست يافتن به قوانين جديد را دارند که در واقع مهندسين حقوق هستند  که قادرند در مورد بنيان هاي علم حقوق اظهارنظر کنند و در صورت لزوم آنها  را تغيير دهند. متخصصاني که مي توان به آنها معماران حقوق گفت. در  حال حاضر به دليل توسعه اين رشته و تعداد زياد فارغ التحصيلان آن، که از  دانشگاه دولتي و غيردولتي وارد بازار کار مي شوند، يافتن کار مناسب براي  فارغ التحصيل ليسانس با دشواري هايي توأم است و بخصوص متقاضياني که علاقمند  به کار خاصي در اين رشته هستند، مثل متقاضيان وکالت، با محدوديت هايي  مواجه مي شوند، اما در کل يک دانشجوي خوب و علاقمند مي تواند پس از گواهي  ليسانس به شغل هاي متنوعي مثل وکالت دعاوي دادگستري، مشاور حقوقي بانک ها،  شهرداري ها، شرکت ها و وزارتخانه ها و سردفتري دفاتر اسناد رسمي جذب گردد.  بايد توجه داشت که اکثر فرصت هاي شغلي موجود براي فارغ التحصيل اين رشته،  از جمله قضاوت، وکالت، تصدي دفاتر اسناد رسمي و تصدي دفتر ازدواج و طلاق  امتحان ورودي دارد و فارغ التحصيلان حقوق پس از پذيرش در امتحان ورودي و  گذراندن يک دوره کارآموزي، مي توانند در مشاغل موردنظر فعاليت نمايند.  اگر  داوطلبان بدون بررسي توانايي خود فقط فريب نام رشته و معروفيت آن را  بخورند و در واقع رشته تحصيلي‌شان را بر اساس مد روز انتخاب نمايند بعد از  گذشت يك يا دو سال دچار سرخوردگي مي‌شوند و حتي انصراف مي‌دهند و اگر هم  ادامه تحصيل دهند بعد از فارغ‌التحصيلي نمي‌توانند كار مناسبي در ارتباط با  رشته تحصيلي خود پيدا نمايند.


   *دروس پايه رشته حقوق در مقطع کارشناسي*

 مقدمه ی علم حقوق
 حقوق جزاي عمومي

 حقوق اساسي 1
 حقوق مدني 1

 مباني علم اقصاد
 عربي

 ماليه ی عمومي
 مباني جامعه شناسي



  *دروس اصلي رشته حقوق در مقطع کارشناسي*


 حقوق مدني 2 و 3 و 4 و 5 و 6 و 7 و 8
 آئين دادرسي مدني 1 و 2 و 3

 متون حقوقي 1 و 2 (زبان خارجه تخصصي)
 آئين دادرسي کيفري 1 و 2

 حقوق اساسي 2
 حقوق جزاي عمومي 2 و 3

 حقوق بين المللي عمومي 1 و 2
 حقوق سازمان هاي بين المللي

 حقوق اداري 1 و 2
 اصول فقه 1 و 2

 متون فقه 1 و 2 و 3 و 4
 قواعد فقه 1 و 2

 حقوق تطبيقي
 ادله ی اثبات دعوي

 حقوق کار
 پزشکي قانوني

 کار تحقيقي 1 و 2
 حقوق بين المللي خصوصي 1 و 2

 حقوق تجارت 1 و 2 و 3 و 4

----------


## Parniya

نام گرایش / دانشگاه
ظرفیت رشته
تعداد قبولی های کانون 
در کنکور 91
چارک پائین تراز کانونی
منطقه 1
منطقه 2
منطقه 3
چند از ده کنکور 91

حقوق/ دانشگاه علامه طباطبايي - تهران
34
18
6612
141
---
350
نمایش




























حقوق/شبانه دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي - تهران
20
9
6607
224
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي - تهران
110
56
6425
71
63
176
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه كاشان
15
7
6320
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه فردوسي - مشهد
30
15
6246
308
197
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ محل تحصيل قم  دانشگاه تهران
50
21
6241
---
427
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه تبريز
30
16
6240
690
425
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه مازندران - بابلسر
30
25
6078
---
535
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه شيراز
70
42
6069
531
365
444
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه گيلان - رشت
40
22
6029
---
763
846
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه اصفهان
30
19
5968
---
276
206
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه تهران
40
17
5961
---
13
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه قم
50
15
5912
---
784
471
نمایش




























حقوق/شبانه دانشگاه علامه طباطبايي - تهران
40
12
5870
544
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه شهيد چمران اهواز
30
20
5865
1329
1300
962
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه دخترانه حضرت معصومه (ع) - قم
25
11
5806
---
1277
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه بين المللي امام خميني(ره) - قزوين
25
9
5740
---
823
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه شاهد - تهران
35
10
5732
646
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/شبانه دانشگاه تبريز
10
6
5679
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/شبانه دانشگاه مازندران - بابلسر
30
14
5676
---
2079
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه بوعلي سينا - همدان
80
35
5650
---
876
709
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه سمنان
35
18
5637
---
1202
806
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه شهرکرد
50
29
5629
1312
1618
1160
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه بيرجند
30
14
5558
1268
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه زابل
25
10
5553
---
2672
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه مراغه
35
13
5508
---
2615
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه كردستان - سنندج
30
13
5466
---
2582
1269
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه آيت الله بروجردي - بروجرد
40
10
5419
---
---
2056
نمایش




























حقوق/ مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي ال طه - تهران
30
8
5381
2151
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/شبانه دانشگاه بوعلي سينا - همدان
10
7
5315
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/شبانه دانشگاه گيلان - رشت
40
19
5273
---
2960
3009
نمایش




























حقوق/شبانه دانشگاه زابل
25
6
5254
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/محل تحصيل تهران  مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي ارشاد - دماوند
60
16
5200
---
5198
5564
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - مرکز مشهد
80
11
5119
5781
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/نيمسال دوم  دانشگاه حكيم سبزواري - سبزوار
25
14
5100
---
---
1584
نمایش




























حقوق/نيمسال اول  دانشگاه حكيم سبزواري - سبزوار
25
13
5017
1097
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/نيمسال دوم --شبانه دانشگاه حكيم سبزواري - سبزوار
20
8
5001
4482
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/محل تحصيل قزوين  مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي كار
60
20
4981
4994
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - تهران جنوب
80
7
4968
4007
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/شبانه دانشگاه بيرجند
10
7
4904
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - مرکز اصفهان
80
12
4881
5043
13829
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - مرکز بابل
60
12
4874
---
13693
8986
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اردبيل - مرکز اردبيل
50
5
4852
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/نيمسال اول --شبانه دانشگاه حكيم سبزواري - سبزوار
20
7
4850
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور استان مرکزي - مرکز اراك
60
8
4849
---
14685
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور البرز - مرکز كرج
65
11
4845
---
8560
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - مرکز پاکدشت
65
8
4829
7924
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اردبيل - واحد پارس‌آباد
50
10
4828
---
---
21955
نمایش




























حقوق/ مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي شهيد اشرفي اصفهاني - اصفهان
60
20
4822
6271
8607
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور قزوين - مرکز تاكستان
40
5
4821
---
17869
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - مرکز ورامين
65
13
4819
9148
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور فارس - مرکز شيراز
80
11
4811
5460
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - مرکز نجف آباد
50
8
4809
---
9412
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه غيرانتفاعي شمال - آمل
60
35
4805
---
7259
11961
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - مرکز فريمان
50
5
4801
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - واحد چناران
50
10
4798
8077
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور فارس - واحد مرودشت
60
5
4773
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور لرستان - واحد كوهدشت
60
9
4768
---
---
23107
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور قزوين - مرکز قزوين
50
12
4766
---
13014
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان جنوبي - مرکز بيرجند
50
9
4747
---
17157
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان شمالي - واحد اسفراين
50
6
4746
---
---
20767
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - مرکز دماوند
50
7
4743
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كردستان - مرکز سنندج
60
20
4734
---
14803
17050
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - مرکز ساري
50
15
4733
---
12193
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي طبرستان - چالوس
60
21
4729
---
16158
21580
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان شرقي - مرکز تبريز
80
14
4719
7896
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - مرکز تربت حيدريه
50
5
4712
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - واحد لواسانات
65
9
4703
12096
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه غيرانتفاعي علم و فرهنگ - تهران
50
13
4702
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/محل تحصيل دماوند  مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي ارشاد - دماوند
60
15
4701
5294
11863
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - واحد اسلام‌شهر
65
5
4700
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - مرکز قوچان
50
8
4699
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - واحد فولادشهر
50
5
4699
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - مرکز شهرضا
50
10
4698
---
17933
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - مرکز بوكان
65
13
4696
---
22130
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور همدان - مرکز همدان
50
10
4686
---
12802
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور فارس - مرکز نورآباد ممسني
50
8
4683
---
23206
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گلستان - مرکز گنبد کاووس
50
9
4677
---
---
13174
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور فارس - مرکز خرامه
50
5
4675
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گيلان - واحد آستانه اشرفيه
50
14
4671
---
15745
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور فارس - مرکز فسا
50
5
4671
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - واحد ملارد
65
8
4671
10651
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كرمانشاه - مرکز جوانرود
50
5
4662
---
---
44554
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - واحد ري
65
11
4644
8361
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - مرکز حسن آباد
65
8
4644
8341
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گيلان - واحد منجيل
50
8
4642
---
---
43037
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خوزستان - مرکز اهواز
50
8
4640
---
14245
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي اشراق - بجنورد
60
16
4633
8711
---
28864
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - واحد شهر جديد پرديس
50
7
4630
13925
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - مرکز رامسر
50
14
4628
---
25922
---
نمایش




























حقوق/محل تحصيل خمام  دانشگاه پيام نور گيلان - مرکز رشت
50
5
4627
---
---
---
نمایش

----------


## Parniya

حقوق/شبانه دانشگاه آيت الله بروجردي - بروجرد
45
9
4619
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي علامه محدث نوري - نور
60
23
4616
---
15273
27388
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كهگيلويه و بويراحمد - واحد دهدشت
50
6
4612
---
---
21155
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور قم - مرکز قم
100
9
4612
---
12248
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اردبيل - مرکز مشكين شهر
65
13
4607
---
---
25489
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - واحد خوراسگان
50
7
4600
10455
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خوزستان - مرکز دزفول
50
10
4599
---
---
16958
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور چهارمحال و بختياري - مرکز شهركرد
65
15
4599
---
18003
23331
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خوزستان - واحد لالي
30
7
4598
---
---
28705
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - واحد دوغارون
40
7
4598
---
---
34645
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - مرکز خوي
65
19
4594
---
20578
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كهگيلويه و بويراحمد - مرکز ياسوج
60
6
4593
---
---
28199
نمایش




























حقوق/محل تحصيل پرند  دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - واحد رباط كريم
65
5
4589
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور البرز - واحد هشتگرد
65
10
4587
---
---
24398
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - واحد شهريار
65
10
4587
---
11567
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور قزوين - واحد الوند
40
6
4579
---
---
31819
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور فارس - مرکز آباده
50
5
4576
---
---
34245
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كردستان - مرکز بيجار
60
5
4568
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كردستان - واحد سقز
50
7
4564
---
---
24250
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان شرقي - واحد خسروشهر
40
5
4558
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور هرمزگان - مرکز ميناب
40
6
4555
---
---
29709
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گيلان - مرکز رودسر
40
11
4549
---
48984
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اردبيل - واحد بيله سوار
50
7
4549
---
---
36336
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - مرکز مياندوآب
65
9
4548
---
31741
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان شرقي - مرکز مراغه
40
6
4545
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گيلان - واحد املش
50
7
4545
---
---
71914
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور ايلام - واحد آبدانان
65
5
4545
---
---
66808
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - مرکز نقده
65
12
4542
---
27205
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گيلان - واحد بندرانزلي
60
9
4542
---
21271
---
نمایش




























حقوق/محل تحصيل پرديس برادران (ولايت) وخواهران (شاهديه)  دانشگاه پيام نور يزد - مرکز يزد
80
7
4541
---
37641
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - مرکز آمل
50
11
4537
---
22844
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كرمان - مرکز سيرجان
50
7
4536
---
29117
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور البرز - واحد ماهدشت
65
14
4530
---
21189
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - واحد قره‌ضياءالدين
50
6
4524
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - مرکز بهشهر
60
9
4521
---
19930
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور لرستان - مرکز خرم آباد
60
6
4520
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كردستان - واحد قروه
50
7
4518
---
---
48482
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه غيرانتفاعي مفيد(ره) - قم
60
12
4518
---
2316
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور چهارمحال و بختياري - مرکز بروجن
65
8
4513
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور هرمزگان - مرکز بندرعباس
50
7
4512
---
28323
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - مرکز سبزوار
50
7
4508
---
23125
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان شرقي - مرکز شبستر
50
6
4508
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - واحد در‌گز
65
8
4506
22062
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان شمالي - مرکز بجنورد
50
5
4504
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - واحد بهنمير
50
5
4503
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - واحد نكا
50
11
4497
---
25728
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گيلان - واحد فومن
60
10
4496
---
---
39600
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - مرکز اروميه
65
11
4495
---
11948
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - مرکز ماكو
65
9
4495
---
---
28427
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور زنجان - مرکز ابهر
65
6
4488
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گلستان - واحد كلاله
50
6
4480
---
---
38722
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور البرز - واحد اشتهارد
50
6
4475
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور استان مرکزي - مرکز شازند
60
7
4471
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خوزستان - واحد شوشتر
40
13
4470
---
---
22293
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور ايلام - واحد اركواز
65
6
4467
---
---
108666
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - مرکز شاهين شهر
50
5
4467
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - واحد جغتاي
50
5
4463
---
36318
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان شمالي - واحد شيروان
65
9
4461
---
---
38530
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - واحد باغ بهادران
50
6
4456
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كردستان - مرکز مريوان
60
6
4455
---
---
26312
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور فارس - مرکز صفاشهر
50
6
4455
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - مرکز آران و بيدگل
50
7
4450
---
33635
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - واحد كاشان
50
6
4434
---
30203
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اردبيل - واحد نمين
65
6
4433
---
---
59414
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور همدان - مرکز نهاوند
65
5
4430
---
37724
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان شرقي - واحد بستان آباد
40
7
4429
---
---
70635
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور قزوين - واحد دانسفهان
50
6
4429
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور سمنان - مرکز سمنان
50
7
4429
---
37230
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - مرکز محمودآباد
50
5
4427
---
28634
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - مرکز مهاباد
50
7
4426
---
20429
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كرمانشاه - واحد كنگاور
50
8
4424
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور فارس - مرکز لامرد
50
5
4421
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/محل تحصيل اسفرورين  دانشگاه پيام نور قزوين - مرکز تاكستان
50
7
4414
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور ايلام - واحد دره شهر
50
5
4405
---
---
35720
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خوزستان - واحد گتوند
40
6
4405
---
---
56660
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - واحد نوشهر
60
8
4404
---
41883
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - واحد جويبار
50
8
4403
---
36958
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور لرستان - مرکز الشتر
60
5
4401
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گيلان - واحد آستارا
50
5
4397
---
---
28624
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كرمان - مرکز كرمان
80
11
4395
---
14143
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - مرکز كاشمر
50
5
4394
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور سمنان - واحد آرادان
40
6
4390
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گلستان - واحد راميان
50
9
4384
---
---
55030
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خوزستان - مرکز بهبهان
40
8
4379
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور گيلان - مرکز صومعه سرا
40
5
4373
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور چهارمحال و بختياري - مرکز فارسان
65
9
4369
---
38475
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - واحد سلماس
30
6
4352
---
32204
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان شرقي - مرکز مرند
40
7
4347
---
17885
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور زنجان - واحد صائين قلعه
65
5
4346
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كرمان - مرکز رفسنجان
50
5
4345
---
33224
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - واحد پيرانشهر
65
7
4340
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - واحد فيرورق
40
5
4338
---
46828
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - واحد اشنويه
65
10
4338
---
---
61430
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - واحد خواف
50
5
4338
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كرمان - واحد بردسير
50
6
4332
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان شرقي - واحد عجب شير
50
5
4330
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان شرقي - واحد اسكو
65
6
4330
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور خوزستان - واحد مسجدسليمان
65
6
4327
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/مجازي مؤسسه غير انتفاعي الکترونيکي(مجازي)نورطوبي - تهران
200
13
4325
33080
56469
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور زنجان - مرکز زنجان
50
6
4323
---
20353
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كهگيلويه و بويراحمد - مرکز دوگنبدان
40
5
4320
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور سمنان - مرکز گرمسار
50
7
4319
---
---
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - مرکز نطنز
50
7
4317
---
46970
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور كرمان - مرکز جيرفت
40
6
4311
---
---
45928
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور استان مرکزي - مرکز دليجان
40
6
4304
---
63151
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور اردبيل - واحد سرعين
65
9
4301
---
43416
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور بوشهر - مرکز برازجان
65
9
4300
---
---
74749
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور مازندران - واحد رينه
50
6
4265
---
39027
---
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور آذربايجان غربي - واحد تكاب
50
6
4260
---
---
78087
نمایش




























حقوق/ دانشگاه پيام نور همدان - مرکز رزن
50
6
4240
---
---
---
نمایش

----------


## Parniya

*
بهناز آرون، رتبه*‌*ي 51 منطقه*‌*ي 1 در مقطع کارشناسي، دانشگاه شهيدبهشتي، رتبه*‌*ي 6 در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد حقوق جزا و جرم*‌*شناسي دانشگاه شهيدبهشتي* 
رشته‌ي حقوق رتبه‌ي اول را در رشته‌هاي دانشگاهي علوم انساني دارد. اين امر مي‌تواند ناشي از آينده‌ي شغلي متنوع در اين رشته باشد؛ اعم از وکالت، قضاوت، سردفتري، مشاوره‌ي حقوقي در شرکت‌ها و بانک‌ها و ... يا ناشي از جذاب بودن آگاهي از قوانين و توانايي اظهارنظر در مباحث تخصصي حقوقي باشد.
_لازمه__‌__ي تحصيل و اشتغال:_ عوامل موفقيت در اين رشته، در کنار علاقه که لازمه‌ي هر امري است، فن بيان خوب، توانايي نوشتن مطلب، روحيه‌ي جستجوگري، تسلط در زبان انگليسي يا فرانسه و عربي، توانايي تحليل و ارزيابي مسائل به گونه‌اي که درس منطق در مقطع دبيرستان تبديل به يک درس مهم و بنيادي در دانشگاه با عنوان اصول فقه مي‌شود؛ بنابراين تصور اين امر که رشته‌ي حقوق يک رشته‌ي حفظي است درست نيست.
1) کارشناسي: ريشه و بنياد آموختن علم حقوق در اين دوره حاصل مي‌شود؛ به اين معنا که دانشجو همه‌ي  درس‌هاي لازمه‌ي فعاليت در اين رشته را در ابعاد وسيع مي‌آموزد و پشتکار خود دانشجو در اين مقطع نقش قابل توجهي دارد.2) کارشناسي ارشد: در اين مقطع دانشجو به طور تخصصي با زمينه‌ي گرايش انتخابي خود آشنا مي‌شود. در گرايش جزا تصوري وجود دارد که اين گرايش، گرايشي ناملايم است و فقط به جرم و جنايت مي‌پردازد که صحيح نيست؛ زيرا دغدغه‌ي اصلي اين رشته تحويل انسان درست به جامعه، بحث علت‌شناسي جرم، ارزيابي کارکردهاي فردي و اجتماعي مجازات‌هاي متنوع است._زمينه__‌__هاي شغلي:_   يکي از زمينه‌هاي شغلي اين رشته، وکالت است که مستلزم موفقيت در آزمون کانون وکلا و اخذ پروانه‌ي وکالت است. قضاوت يکي ديگر از زمينه‌هاي شغلي است که لازمه‌ي آن موفقيت در آزمون کتبي قضاوت و مصاحبه‌ي شفاهي است. مشاوره‌ي حقوقي در ادارات که از طريق آزمون‌هاي استخدام ادارات صورت مي‌گيرد. سردفتري که با موفقيت در آزمون خاص آن قابل دسترسي است.

----------


## Parniya

*سميرا سليمان زاده-دانشجو ي کارشناسي ارشد حقوق خصوصي- دانشگاه تهران*رشته  حقوق تقريبا پرطرفدارترين رشته ي دانشگاهي درمجموعه علوم انساني مي باشدکه  بسياري از رتبه هاي برتر کنکوررابه سمت خود جذب مي کند.اين رشته در جامعه از اين جهت داراي اهميت است که قواعد و مقرراتي را که برروابط ميان اشخاص حاکم است ،بررسي مي نمايد.مهم  ترين و پرتکرارترين درس هايي که در اين رشته در دانشگاه موردمطالعه قرار  مي گيرد شامل حقوق مدني،حقوق جزاي عمومي و اختصاصي،حقوق بين الملل،آيين  دادرسي مدني،آيين دادرسي کيفري،حقوق تجارت،متون فقه،اصول فقه وقواعد فقه مي  باشد.دانشجويان  اين رشه بعد از دوره ي کارشناسي ،در مرحله ي کارشناسي ارشد و دکترا مي  توانند گرايش هاي مختلف را انتخاب نموده وبه مطالعه ي تخصصي دروس همان  گرايش بپردازند..در کشورمااصلي ترين گرايش هاي مختلف حقوق عبارت اند از:حقوق خصوصي(که به بررسي روابط خصوصي ميان افراد  مانند  معاملات مي پردازد)حقوق عمومي(که به بررسي روابط ميان حکومت ومردم مي  پردازد)حقوق جزا(که به بررسي جرايم و مجازات ها مي پردازد)حقوق خانواده(که  به مطالعه ي نهادهايي مثل ازدواج و طلاق مي پردازد.)
و حقوق بين الملل(که به مطالعه ي روابط ميان نهادهاي بين المللي در جامعه ي بين المللي مي پردازد،يک  سري گرايش هاي جديدهم در سال هاي اخيرمجال مطالعه ي تخصصي تر را براي  دانشجويان درمقاطع بالاترفراهم نموده است که حقوق تجارت بين الملل،حقوق  مالکيت فکري،حقوق اقتصادي و حقوق نفت و گاز ازآن جمله هستند.دانشجويان  اين رشته مي توانند پس از اتمام دوره ي کارشناسي در آزمون هاي ورودي  مشاغلي مثل وکالت،قضاوت،سردفتري اسنادرسمي و مشاوره ي حقوقي شرکت کرده و  بعد ازگذراندن دوره ي کارآموزي هريک وارد اين مشاغل شوند..دانشکده  حقوق و علوم سياسي دانشگاه تهران به دليل برخورداري از فضاي آموزشي و  تحقيقاتي مناسب و طيف وسيعي ازاساتيد وپژوهشگران برجسته و امکان تبادل نظر  ميان دانشجويان در تشکل هاي  علمي مختلف مي تواند مکان مناسبي براي شروع و ادامه تحصيل علاقه مندان به اين رشته باشد.

----------


## Parniya

*آذين بهارشانجاني،* رتبه در کنکور سراسري علوم انساني سال 91 ، درمنطقه يک، 17 و در کشور، 25 


دوران انتخاب رشته، دوراني حساس و مهم است. فرد بايد آنقدر مطمئن باشد که بداند با هر تصميمي که مي گيرد، آينده اش را خواهد ساخت.

بيش از نيمي از داوطلبان کنکور، بعد از اعلام نتيجه و دانستن رتبه شان، تازه به فکر انتخاب رشته دانشگاهي مي افتند. اما براي من، قضيه کاملاً متفاوت بود؛

من از همان روزي که وارد رشته ي علوم انساني شدم، هدف خود را انتخاب کرده و با عزم راسخ، در پي رسيدن به آن بودم. شبانه روز به آن فکر مي کردم و برنامه هاي آتي ام را پيش چشم مي آوردم. لذا بعد از اعلام نتيجه نيز، ترديدي براي من وجود نداشت؛ فقط يک انتخاب،

*حقوق!*


همچنين اينجانب در دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي مشغول به تحصيل هستم.


معرفي رشته ي حقوق:

(طبق مطالعات فراوان از منابع معتبر که در دست داشتم)

رشته حقوق يکي از محبوب ترين رشته هاي داوطلبان گروه علوم انساني است.

علم حقوق، به بررسي کليه ي روابط انساني و اجتماعي که آثار حقوقي از آن بوجود مي آيد،مي پردازد. اين روابط يا ميان انسان ها با يکديگر است که به حقوق خصوصي، و يا ميان انسان ها و دولت مي باشد که به حقوق عمومي مشهور است. همچنين شاخهاي از حقوق به روابط بين المللي مي پردازد که خود به دو بخش حقوق روابط بينالملل عمومي و خصوصي تقسيم مي شود؛ که حقوق روابط بينالملل عمومي به روابط بين دولتها و سازمانهاي بينالمللي مي پردازد.

حقوق، علمي است که با حمايت از قانون و دفاع از حقوق محرومان، تلاش مي کند تا در جامعه، حق و عدالت حاکم شود.


*تواناييهاي لازم:*


جسارت، قدرت استدلال، خلاقيت ذهني و فن بيان خوب، لازمه موفقيت در اين رشته است. همچنين يک دانشجوي حقوق براي اينکه در رشته خود موفق گردد لازم است که به زبان و ادبيات فارسي مسلط باشد؛ چون منطق حقوق در ضمن اين که شباهتهاي زيادي به منطق رياضي دارد، يک منطق اقناعي و خطابي است. يعني يک حقوقدان بايد بتواند کساني را که مورد خطاب او قرار مي گيرند يا دادگاهي که مأمور رسيدگي به دعوا است را با زبان سليس و بليغ قانع کند و در نتيجه بايد به زبان و ادبيات مسلط باشد.


*موقعيت شغلي در ايران:*



فارغالتحصيلان حقوق مي توانند پس از دريافت گواهي ليسانس، به شغلهاي متنوعي مثل وکالت دعاوي دادگستري، مشاور حقوقي بانکها، شهرداري ها، شرکتها و وزارتخانهها و سردفتري دفاتر اسناد رسمي و ... بپردازند.

اين روزها ديگر، اکثر دانشگاه هاي سراسري و آزاد، اين رشته را پوشش مي دهند اما مي توان گفت که بهترين دانشگاه هاي اين رشته عبارتند از: شهيد بهشتي، تهران، علّامه طباطبايي، الزهرا(س) و ....

رشته ي حقوق در زيرگروه يک رشته ي علوم انساني، قرار دارد و براي قبولي داوطلبان کنکور در اين رشته بايد ضريب دروس ادبيات، عربي، فلسفه و منطق شان، بالا باشد.


*درس ها و واحدهاي رشته حقوق*


*دروس پايه:*


مقدمه علم حقوق، حقوق جزاي عمومي، حقوق اساسي، حقوق مدني، مباني علم اقتصاد، عربي، ماليه عمومي، مباني جامعه شناسي.


*دروس اصلي و تخصصي:*


آئين دادرسي مدني ، متون حقوقي ، آئين دادرسي کيفري ، حقوق اساسي ، حقوق جزاي عمومي ، حقوق بين الملل عمومي ، حقوق سازمانهاي بين المللي ، حقوق اداري، اصول فقه، متون فقه، حقوق تجارت، قواعد فقه، حقوق تطبيقي، ادله ثبات دعوي ، حقوق کار، پزشکي قانوني، کار تحقيقي، حقوق بين الملل خصوصي.
تسلط بر زبان عربي و فرانسه هم به اغلب دانشجويان حقوق توصيه ميشود.

امکان ادامه تحصيل در اين رشته تا مقطع دکتري تخصصي براي تمام گرايشهاي حقوق وجود دارد.

----------


## Parniya

مهرنوش فتاحي – دانشجوي حقوق دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي-رتبه86 منطقه


* معرفي رشته ي حقوق دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي :*


   رشته حقوق يکي از پر مخاطب ترين و پرطرفدارترين رشته هاي گروه علوم انساني است. از دلايلي که مي توان براي اين امر برشمرد: يکي ماهيت جذاب اين رشته است به خصوص براي کساني که به استدلال و منطق و درک قوانين و مقررات علاقه دارند و ديگر درآمدزايي بالاي اين رشته است.


   از دروس پايه اي براي توفيق در اين رشته بايد به عربي و زبان انگليسي يا فرانسه اشاره کرد. هم چنين به سبب ماهيت استدلالي آن فهم عرفي از درس منطق دبيرستان نيز لازم است. در دوره کارشناسي کليات لازم در اين رشته تدريس مي شود که چندي از دروس مهم آن عبارتند از: حقوق مدني، حقوق جزا اعم از عمومي و اختصاصي، اصول فقه و متون فقه که دو درس آخر به ترتيب با منطق و عربي در ارتباط هستند. علاقه مندان به مقاطع بالاتر مي توانند در يکي از شاخه هاي حقوق عمومي، حقوق خصوصي، حقوق جزا و ... ادامه تحصيل بدهند.

   دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي با داشتن رتبه اول در اين رشته ميان دانشگاه هاي معتبر کشور گزينه مناسبي براي متقاضيان اين رشته مي باشد. استادان فرهيخته و بنامي در اين دانشگاه تدريس مي کنند که هم زمان از سابقه حقوقي بالايي هم برخوردار هستند.


*بازار کار :*


   ناگفته نماند که عرصه شغلي اين رشته با مدرک کارشناسي از تنوع بالايي نظير وکالت، قضاوت، مشاوره حقوقي، سردفتري و ... برخوردار است. مهمترين زمينه شغلي اين رشته وکالت است که براي دريافت پروانه وکالت لازم است بعد از گرفتن مدرک کارشناسي علاقه مندان در آزمون ورودي کانون وکلاي دادگستري مرکز شرکت کرده و پس از گذران دو سال کارآموزي موفق به کسب پروانه وکالت  شوند. لازم به ذکر است که طي مدارج بالاتر در بهبود وضعيت شغلي در اين رشته موثر است. از جمله اين که با دريافت مدرک دکتري از دانشگاه هاي معتبر مي توان به تدريس در دانشگاه ها پرداخت.



گزینه 2 + کانون

----------

